# Rare Bruckner Live broadcasts



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I found a Japanese Youtube channel with a *massive broadcast librar*y from the 1980s.
All info is in Japansese but I searched my favourite composer, Anton Bruckner, and found many rarities.

Bruckner 1 Erich Bergel NHK 1982 



Bruckner 1 Sawallisch NHK 1985 



Bruckner 3 Matacic WSO 1982 



Bruckner 3 Sanderling Lucerne 1983 



Bruckner 3 Chailly RSOB 1985 



Bruckner 4 Haitink WPO 1985 



Bruckner 4 Muti WPO 1984 



Bruckner 5 Celibidache RSOS 1983 



 (DG was from 1981)
Bruckner 6 Muti WPO 1986 



Bruckner 6 Blomstedt SKD 1983 



Bruckner 7 Giulini WPO Live 1986 



Bruckner 7 Giulini BPO 1985 



Bruckner 7 Abbado WPO 1984 



Bruckner 7 Davis SOdBR 1984 



 (Orfeo was from 1987)
Bruckner 7 Mehta BPO 1982 



Bruckner 7 Masur LGO 1984 



Bruckner 8 Giulini WPO Live 1984 



Bruckner 8 Matacic NHK 1984 



Bruckner 8 Wand SOdBR 1984 



Bruckner 9 Haitink RCO 1983 



Bruckner 9 Jochum RSOB 1983 




Hope you find this useful and we find more gems in this channel.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks, great find!
Listening to Jochum's 9th now, so different from his studio recordings...


----------

